# Teile eines Fotos durchsichtig machen?



## Therealherby (3. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin schon seit Stunden auf der Suche nach einer Lösung und hoffe dass ihr mir nun helfen könnt.

Ich habe ein neues Dokument in dem 3 Fotos auf 3 Ebenen übereinandergelappt sind, nun sollen die übergelappten Ecken transparant sein (nicht weggeschnitten!) man soll das dahinterliegende Bild durchschimmern sehen können.

Geht dass mit PS 7? Wenn ja, kann es mir jemand erklären, oder (falls es das wirklich geben sollte) eine Adresse zu einem Tutorial zu diesem Thema? 

Vielen Dank & Gruss
Herby


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. August 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151605.html

Viel Spass


----------



## Therealherby (3. August 2004)

**geschafft**

Hallo,

das meinte ich zwar nicht ganz, kann ich aber auch gut gebrauchen  Ich habs gefunden.... ich habe die zu überlappenden Ecken einfach rausgeschnitten und die Deckkraft verringert... mehr brauchte ich gar nicht 

Trotzdem ein riesen Danke!

Bye und Gruss
Herby


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (3. August 2004)

Wirkt mit Ebenenmasken aber definitv professioneller :-]


----------

